# GP for sale???



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Does anybody have a male GP that can be used for breeding thats for sale and is raised with goats?We are needing another gp because we're moving the goats into a bigger pasture in the woods and we don't want them to get attacked by forest predators. We also would like to have a karakachan if not a GP male. We want a karakachan male for breeding. We really don't want to lose any of our precious Nigerians to a coyote. 

We will need to know the price and your location. 

THANKS!!!!!!! 

Caden,


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

olook on bing. i found a bunch!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know of a breeder here in PA that may have pups available


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive seen ob FB there are some available in Alabama

All our Great Pyrenees pups are sold, but if you are still wanting one you are in luck!! ​New Beginnings Farm has REDUCED their puppy prices. $225. They have 1 girl and 5 boys with another litter due in August! If you are interested please contact me or Jan @New Beginnings. She also knows someone who is willing to transport puppies if they are too far away!! -Pass the word along!! Thanks​


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

My friend has a bunch of pure breed great Pyrenees puppies, but we are in Arkansas though


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

They are $100 or $75 if you get 2 or more


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok everyone, First off Liz, pa is too far for us to go. Enchantedgoats, I will look on bing. StaceyRosado, I don't think we are going to buy from new beginnings farm. And NigerianGirl, where in AR are you located? We might consider buying one from you. Could we get pics? 


Thanks!!!!!!!!! 

Caden!!!!!$


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Damascus


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is all the boys that are left


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ummm. Are they registered? And can we use them for breeding?


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

They aren't registered but yea you can breed with them


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

NigerianGirl!!!!!! Hello! Are you still there?????? Haha


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, I didn't even thnk to look here. Tell her not to fix any of them. We aren't sure yet if we're going to buy one of them. We think AR is too far though.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

She has quite a few males left but almost all the females are gone


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok NigerianGirl, I don't think we are going to buy a pup. AR is too far of a drive from Illinois.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok thanks for letting me know!


----------

